# Made a mustache for my fursuit!



## WingDog (Jun 5, 2012)

Bored and wanted something fun to do. It needs a lot of work and I am in the process of making a second one that won't have seams around the edges. Tell me what you think! Also I need an alternative to the elastic band, any ideas?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 6, 2012)

Heh, that made me giggle. 
Looks nice!


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 6, 2012)

safety pin?  optionally, paint the pin black so it's more camouflaged.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 6, 2012)

A safety pin might make it flop down, though. 
Is the head made out of a fur or something that would cling to velcro?


----------



## WingDog (Jun 6, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Heh, that made me giggle.
> Looks nice!


 
lol thanks, up close it is a lot worse as I did not sew it, instead I  glued the seams with liquid stitch, so a few parts are showing excess  glue.



sunandshadow said:


> safety pin?  optionally, paint the pin black so it's more camouflaged.



That crossed my mine, but was afraid of the sagging or it showing in general.



Ansitru said:


> A safety pin might make it flop down, though.
> Is the head made out of a fur or something that would cling to velcro?



The nose is felt or something of the sort, so I believe velcro would stick to it. 

I was told by one of my friends to keep the elastic as it makes it more comical, which is good considering how derpy my suit is in the first place. Think I need to get me a monocle and a glass of wine. like a Sir.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 6, 2012)

Magnets?


----------



## WingDog (Jun 6, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Magnets?



That's what someone else said too, put a magnet in the muzzle and then I could also use it for future items like food stuffs or whatever. But seeing as I cannot sew that would be difficult to do.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 6, 2012)

Hehe I saw a suiter last weekend at a con with a big novelty cigar.  That would have gone perfectly with that.


----------



## Coty-Coyote (Jun 6, 2012)

That looks awesome.

Are you familiar with hat pins? Attaching it in that manner might work.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 8, 2012)

Right on, those kind of mustache's always make me think of Modest Mouse.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 8, 2012)

Depending on what the head is made of, fashion tape might work.
You can find it at places that sell underwear. It's usually used to hold saggy dresses up, so it's quite strong and it's clear.
The only cons are that you can't really use it on delicate material and it may leave a sticky residue (kind of like the residue you get when you peel a sticker off).


----------

